# Anyone wanna make $100 on Monday



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

R.A guides is a small local company that teaches tele lessons. Check um out

raguides.com


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Chuckfromgolden said:


> I would rather pay a fellow skiier than a coorperate monster. I am thinking of heading to Winter Park, but this is open to discussion.


If you'll buy a lift ticket and rent gear from a "corporate monster", why not a lesson? Get a package deal with gear, ticket, and lesson if you're going to the resort anyway.


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

I might have to work at 1 on monday,but if 9 til 1 works i can probably help you out.I taught a snowboarding friend to tele,and she was skiing blacks within a week.I have a season pass,so the tickets not necessary.By the way, i'm in Winter Park ,so that would work best.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea, if you have a solid alpine background, you should pick it up pretty quick. Some basic tips to think about before you hit the slopes are:

1) Your ski reflexes are the same, just the technique is different on how you pressure your edges. So do not fight what you know about body position.

2) On tele, your front foot stabilizes you and your rear foot initiates the turn.

3) Think big toe for front foot and little toe for rear foot.

Start thinking about these points and who ever gives you a lesson will thank you. GL!


----------



## Chuckfromgolden (May 15, 2006)

TELEYAKCO said:


> I might have to work at 1 on monday,but if 9 til 1 works i can probably help you out.I taught a snowboarding friend to tele,and she was skiing blacks within a week.I have a season pass,so the tickets not necessary.By the way, i'm in Winter Park ,so that would work best.


I tried to send you an email with contact info. not sure if you got it. I am going to PM you now also. Let me know if you don't get anything. and 9-1 sounds great. Thanks


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

you'll love the switch. i snowboarded for about 15 tears and then started to tele 3 years ago with no alpine experience and last year i only pulled the board out once. haven't pulled it out this year but it is just starting.


----------



## kelly (Dec 13, 2003)

*Lessons.....*

If your ever down at wolf creek, and its not a 20'" plus day, i'd be happy to teach you. I have seasons pass, and it will only cost you a 30pk of PBR.
Kelly


----------



## bstrick (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been riding for 13 years and picked up the skin up/tele down thing and can tell you now, there's a good chance I will never ride again. It's just too perfect. It's more gear but the turns are worth all the effort you put into them. Give it a go and trust that back pinky toe and you are home free. Paul Parker has a great book to get you there. Good luck.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

I didn't see this post untill now, but if you want someone to teach you on the Steamboat Resort, I'd gladly ski with you just about anytime for a lift ticket and lunch. 

But don't think you NEED an instructor. I came from a lifelong alpine background, and you are still skiing. If you have trouble you can always fall back on your alpine skills by leaning back. The trick to the tele turn, and what makes it challenging to learn, especially for a long time alpiner, is that the tele turn itself put the opposite foor forward than a proper alpine turn. So when you are learning remember to lead with your down hill foot, and commit to the turn. If you don't go deep enough you will feal off balance. Too deep can be tough on your quads, and try to use the turning motion of the terrain to propel from one side to the next. That is more complicated but you will figure it out I'm sure. 

And don't forget, AT is just as cool and just as mobile.


----------



## purpleyak (May 25, 2007)

*Tele lessons*

Surprised no one is willing to just show you the ropes....I have a pass at Eldora and ski about 3 days a week. You can PM me anytime and I would be glad to ski with you and offer some tips, free of course.....

I've been lifting my heel for 10 years, have taught it, ski patrolled on them etc....

good luck out there


----------

